# Faster Timer



## KyLilyCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys, just wondering. Is there any timer out there that is faster than a regular timer? For example, if the speedstacks says its 14 seconds but the faster timer is already at 15 or 16 seconds.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

KyLilyCuber said:


> Hi guys, just wondering. Is there any timer out there that is faster than a regular timer? For example, if the speedstacks says its 14 seconds but the faster timer is already at 15 or 16 seconds.



Not sure why you'd want that.. Look online for one.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ask him.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 24, 2013)

Why did he have paper under one of his center caps?


----------



## Joël (Oct 24, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Why did he have paper under one of his center caps?



That's usually a way to keep the center cap in place, allthough it doesn't work in all cases (like when you slam the cube down hard).

I had an old broken broken timer that ran slower. I don't know what caused it.


----------

